# 1st turn charge: Vampire Count tactic



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys. i was thinking of how to cheese up my armies and how i could get the charge on first turn. heres what i came up with. put a unit of say grave guard at the brink of the deployment zone in a line, with all of them facing right or left. So that should but up a big line on the farthest point you could deploy, facing either the left or right table edge. then during your turn wheel the guy in front like 3 inches, so then the guy in the back will be moving like 2 feet. then turn and reform in a block pattern. then macabre the rest of the remaining space in.

I guess you could do this if you have the 5th lore of shadow spell for any other army, but it'll be much harder to do. tell me about what you think of this idea. Again, its supposed to be cheesy.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

umm or you could just use alot of vanhels danse macarb


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

you can only use vanhels danse macarb once on the same unit a turn. Another tactic for first turn combat is to deploy a spell caster at the brink of the deployment zone, cast raise dead 18 inches towards the enemy, then use vanhels danse macarb to charge them.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

when wheeling an end model can only turn as much as his regular move will allow, so he cannot move anything like 2'.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Please read pages 12-13 of the rue book and learn how wheeling works :laugh:. Sorry bud your maneauver is totally illegal.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

This is the old "windscreen wiper" technique. Although I don't have the book on me I am pretty sure that the pages that ATAF is refering to states that any model in a unit cannot move further than what it is entitled to (in this case an 8" march move).


----------



## loser for sale (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm also pretty certain that it is illegal - although there's a way for Dwarfs (!) to charge turn 1:
Take Rangers, deploy them 12" forward, behind a buildings. Move them into the building using Strollaz's Rune, then in the movement phase move them out. Finally, an Anvil of Doom uses Oath and Honour. That should get you forward into an enemy unit, with a turn 1 charge that the enemy can't do anything against!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, this was clarified a long time ago (5th ed I think, maybe 4th) as folks seriously where trying to use it in Tournies.. shame on them I say, shame on them. :laugh:


----------

